
Hacker News Security - rayalez
https://news.ycombinator.com/security.html
======
theDoug
Okay, I'll bite. With no updates since April 2017, why re-share this today and
now?

Here is a link also to the legal page, last updated February 2017. Why am I
sharing it? Also a mystery for others to solve, I guess.
[https://www.ycombinator.com/legal/](https://www.ycombinator.com/legal/)

~~~
rayalez
Today is the day I found out this page existed, I thought it's fascinating,
and figured others might find it interesting too.

